# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  bike festival willingen

## letsfets

wer kommt denn hier aus dem forum zum bikefestival in willingen. man könnte da ja mal einen treffpunkt ausmachen. ich würd gern mal ein paar leuds kennenlernen  . zur info:
der termin ist 13.-15.6 also nächstes we

----------


## incredibledave

ich ´werde kommen. weiss aber noch net genau an welchem tag.

----------


## letsfets

ich bin übrigens am samstag

----------


## Old Anonym

Bin auch da, hab nur schon wieder mein Passwort vergessen. Hab ein blau/schwarzes Octane mit den alten Dee Max.

----------

